# Ranch Espresso at Running Y



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Newly opened as of this summer, Ranch Espresso features locally roasted Mellelo Coffee, winner of the SCAA Golden Cup Award!

Owned and operated by the ever-pleasant Linda and Roger Davenport, it's a little diamond in the rough of Klamath Falls, OR.

While a little outside of town, the extra ten minute drive is well worth

your trip, as you are greeted with a warm, comfortable atmosphere,

friendly faces, delicious espresso, fresh soup and sandwiches and

amazing Green Blade Bak&#8230;

More...


----------

